# Cherry wine



## pounder67 (Mar 7, 2011)

I noticed my grocer carries frozen pitted sweetened cherries in 10 lb. bucket. Just curious if anyone makes wine out of these cherries. I see most of the cherry wine recipes call for about 4# of fresh cherries. Would these buckets take less fruit since the pit weight isn't there? Could I make a 5 gal. batch out of 10#?


----------



## corntassel (Mar 7, 2011)

It will be weak. I have used the buckets of frozen cherries and use 2 buckets. The wine is full bodied, great color and tastes great. In fact I have 6gal. bulk ageing now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 8, 2011)

I have 5 gallons of cherry wine clearing now. I used 20 pounds of tart pitted cherries and 5 #'s of choke cherries. It smelled great fermenting.

10 pounds of cherries for 5 gallons would be very weak.


----------



## CoachPieps (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree, I would use at least 20 lbs for 5 gallons, maybe even 30 lbs for 5 gallons....


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 13, 2011)

Tart cherries make superior wine and mead!! Nice to blend it with elderberry too!

Debbie


----------



## deboard (Mar 13, 2011)

I use 10 # of tart cherries from GFS + a can of Alexanders grape concentrate to make a 3.5-4 gallon batch. I'd say you could add another 10 # of cherries or another can of grape concentrate to make a good 5 gallon batch. I have my second batch of cherry barbera going right now, the first turned out very good. 

You could use a white concentrate instead of a red if you prefer a lighter colored wine.


----------

